# East Coast eMTB Race



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, all.

There will be a first-ever eMTB race as part of the Mid-Atlantic Super Series on March 28 at Rattling Creek in central Pennsylvania. 25K course, and a SUPER fun loop. Plenty of rocks and fun.

Registration:


https://www.bikereg.com/44324 


Rick


----------

